# kitten jumping on kitchen counter



## Tali (May 7, 2008)

Hi, 

We have had our kitten for about 2 months now ans just yesterday she learned to jump on the kitchen counters. Our kitchen is open so no door that we can close to make her stay out. how do we make her stop/let her know that it's wrong? when we flick her with water she doesnt seem to care so much. any advice is welcome!


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi just keep taking her down and saying no too her she will soon get bored. Mine dont do this and never have done but a cat i had before started doing it i just used to no down and eventually she stopped doing it.


----------



## Tali (May 7, 2008)

how long is eventually? (i have a roomate thats not too fond of the kitten and if shes sees her doing this i think she might freak out)


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

how ever long it takes until your kitten gets bored of it!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, how can you not like kittens
Same advice really keep getting her and say no firmly. Trouble is with cats is they'll do it anyway when they think your not looking, lol.*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*One of my girls is 18months old now and she still does it, 
mind you when she sees me going into the kitchen she trys 2 jump down quickly in the hope iv not seen her, *


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

My Alfie shows no interest in jumping on the kitchen sides but Lola's a little pest! she always jumps on the table! She isn't doing it when I'm around but I could guarantee she's up on that table when I'm not looking!


----------



## sophoscar (Apr 25, 2008)

My cat is 10 months and still jumps up on tables and counters. 

He will understanbd in time but you just have to firm.


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

my cats still do it - have never learnt not to - I just keep surfaces clean and clear


----------



## Boleyn (Feb 1, 2008)

My elder female cat learnt very quickly not to do it, but my younger boy still pushes his luck and will jump on to the counter if I'm not looking.


----------



## starlight (Jun 5, 2008)

One of ours loves to jump on the kitchen worktop. We actually let her up on the one side as its where the tv is and isn't where we prepare food (its usually got kids bits and pieces and everyones junk on) but she gets moved if she jumps up on the other side. She knows its wrong, when she goes to jump she gets a stern NOOOOOOOOOOO and she waits till your not looking then jumps  but if shes chasing something to eat like a fly then you stand no chance, shes jumping up there anyway!!! 

I do get concerned if she walks across the hob, shes been guilty in the past of helping herself to leftovers such as potatoes from the pan once its gone cold


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

Ours spend more time on the worktops than the floor. They have their bowls on the worktops so they're out the way of the dogs. We use this magical stuff called kitchen cleaner before we prepare food and the chopping boards are kept out the way, I don't see it as a problem just cats being cats. 

Some cats will never learn not to jump up on the worktops and like someone else said even when they do they'll still do it when you're not around.


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Be glad they don't wee in the sink like my rather wacky Maine coon did this morning - caught him in flagrante so to speak 

For the past few days he has been fascinated by the sink emptying. 

I do the noooooooooooo thing and push them off the work services but it is a losing battle - so disinfect before preparing food. But I know that they will both jump up as sson as my backis turned/out of the room - cat nature


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> Ours spend more time on the worktops than the floor. They have their bowls on the worktops so they're out the way of the dogs. We use this magical stuff called kitchen cleaner before we prepare food and the chopping boards are kept out the way, I don't see it as a problem just cats being cats.
> 
> I agree mine do it too I just keep the worktops clean thats just CATS!!!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

cats will always do what they want to do.. cats are born to create mischeif


----------



## LittleFluff (Jun 5, 2008)

Dexter jumps up occasionally but i chase him down. It's ok saying it's just cats but if there's other people in the house who aren't fond of them it makes it a little bit more complicated! 
The trouble is if there's no one in during the day then there's going to be nothing to stop her from getting up. I have read advice to put something like pans (something that is unbreakable) but will make a loud noise if jumped on so when she jumps up it'll make a loud noise which cats generally dont like and this may put her off. I guess the other thing is to make sure she's got other places she can jump onto and make these more of her areas by encouraging her to play and get treats on them, the kitchen surfaces will probably seem boring compared  
You never know your flatmate might come round to cats if she spends a bit of time with her!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

My cats jump on to the kitchen work surfaces. 

But as Shep says, I get my anti bac spray and trigger and spray the said work tops. I then get a cloth and wipe all over - infact I probably have the cleanest tops they get cleaned that regular LOL

I have little kids and they dont get guts ache so hygiene seems to be maintained.


----------



## Tali (May 7, 2008)

Had a very bad incident this morning - i really dont know whats gotten into her lately! above my roommates desk theres a half ceiling which has books and other knick knacks - i've never seen her up there before but this morning there she was and i coudlnt reach her in time to stop her from jumping down and taking everything that was there down with her. the most frustrating part of it is that the desk has a glass plate on top of it and now thats shattered to pieces! also this half ceiliing's other side is the kitchen and if she jumps down to the kitchen counters that would be awful!! I really dont know what to do with her. how am i going to disciplilne her!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*I'm afraid there's not a lot you can do, she is doing normal cat stuff, they like to be up high. She's not actually doing anything wrong. Have you got any cat climbers, things for her to do ect ? Can you not have her in your bedroom at night ?*


----------



## Tali (May 7, 2008)

we have one scratching post but she doesnt play with it so much. i feel like we need a tree in the house so that she has something to climb!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*What about something like this ? You can add to it too if you want. We have one and it's fab, my 10 week old kittens are never off it, lol. Some of their new owners have even bought them ready for when they go to their new homes, cause they liked them so much*
Cat Scratchers Catrix Cat Activity Centre & Scratching Post


----------



## LittleFluff (Jun 5, 2008)

Definitely need a scratching post - we have two in different rooms! i put lots of toys and treats on there too so they know it's theirs. One with a hidey hole would be pretty good then she has somewhere to settle down and feel safe.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi,

You could try and get some catnip spray and spray the scratcher with it. The kitten is only doing what is natural to her really. Mine only jump on the work surfaces when they are ready to be fed, do you have other places where she can sleep or sit high up. I have catrix centres but also wooden scratchers which they really love because they have several places to sit. Lots of cat toys would help too.

Hope this helps.

Jo


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

I can really, really recommend the Catrix cat scratcher. Very easy to assemble (absolutely no screws, hammers etc needed), modular so you and construct your own design, the cats love it and you can construct lots of 'resting' places i.e. the square soft cat bed and the paw (wouldn't recommend the hammock). 

Easy to clean/hoover - detachable cat bed thingy for machine washing and you can hang/tie things off it for cat fun!

Replaceable parts when cat scratches it to bits.

And best of all cats really, really love it and use it to bits!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*It's great is'nt it Jane Thats why I put the link on here....every cat should have one, lol. I love that you can add, as and when you want or can afford to*


----------



## LittleFluff (Jun 5, 2008)

This is Dexter showing how much he loves his cat tree there's a bigger one downstairs too







That one you posted a link too looks so good!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, bless him, he's lovely We have a similar climber aswell as the catrix
It's well worth the money the catrix*


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

My big lounge is open plan onto the kitchen and so like others I can't stop them going up on the units. I do have climbers and all sorts of toys but cat curiosity and all that. As I have no one else to contaminate here I just have to make sure the surfaces are clean and sterile when I prepare my own food, easy peasy.


----------



## Rick Winquest (Oct 12, 2015)

Tali said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have had our kitten for about 2 months now ans just yesterday she learned to jump on the kitchen counters. Our kitchen is open so no door that we can close to make her stay out. how do we make her stop/let her know that it's wrong? when we flick her with water she doesnt seem to care so much. any advice is welcome!


The way I have always trained my cats to not go on cupboards and tables is that I roll up tape and place it all over where I don't want them and they hate tape that sticks to their paws and will end up biting it to remove it then it sticks to their face and it takes them a few minutes to get away from the tape. After a while they don't go on them places for fear of the sticky tape. Harmless to them and can be funny watching them with tape when it happens.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Just pls note the date of the thread when you post @Rick Winquest this thread is 6 years old


----------



## Ely01 (May 14, 2014)

Oleg jumps on the counter and...I let him. I really don't mind. 
Most of the times he just wants to know what is going on and have a little sniff around. I swipe the counters quite regularly, and he's not allowed to help himself with food that is being prepared. If he tried I push him aside, or if it's particularly appealing to him, I put a little chunk in his tray and he doesn't come back for more.


----------



## Ely01 (May 14, 2014)

Wiz201 said:


> Just pls note the date of the thread when you post @Rick Winquest this thread is 6 years old


woups, yes!


----------

